# Tunnel French side calais



## hymerexsisman (Aug 14, 2005)

We are travelling around france,and return trough the tunnell,is there anywhere you can stay in the car parks near the tunnel or a aires near by


----------



## dereversken (Feb 22, 2006)

you can stay by the harbour entrance at calais, a bit noisy at night due to the comings and goings of the ferries, but interesting.Or there is a very pleasant, quiet,and beautiful aire /campsite at ESCALLES an easy drive just 8 miles southwest of calais, it`s probrably worth staying a night or two.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

*tunnel crossing*

Hi,

We have just arrived back home today. There are road works if coming from the east side ie. A26/A16 and have to go to junction 41 (Cite Europe) and then back onto the motorway (autoroute) on the otherside and then off at junction for Euro Tunnel.

we were going to stay at Calais but couldn't get off at junction 43 so we parked at Cite Europe and then around 9.30 pm we went to the tunnel and parked in the waiting car park (also same car park for pets passport). We couldn't get on an earlier train without paying extra so asked if we could stay in the car park there and they said yes no problem. So we did so, some cars etc arriving for other trains and having pets booked in/checked but otherwise ok for the night. We did manage to get on an earlier train in the morning, about an hour earlier.

Hope that helps.


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

zulrita
Is the aire open on the exit from the tunnel as we are travelling in three weeks time

Putties


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Rita

Slightly off topic here, there have been reports that the French Customs at the Euro Tunnel check in are confiscating duty free goods purchased outside of France. Apparently you are not allowed to transit more than 200 cigarettes through France if they have been purchased elsewhere e.g. Belgium or Spain. Was there any evidence of this happening, many people will be unaware of these regulations and could end up with their goods confiscated and also being fined.


----------

